# SW: Berghia Nudibrunch Available for your Aptasia Pest Anemones



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=62

To provide sustainable reef keeping, we are taking pre-orders for Berghia Nudibrunch and REEFPODS live copepods. Berghia Nudibrunch are great addition to take care of your aptasia pest anemone problems; note that these berghia nudis will only be eating aptasia pest anemones, so they will not change their diet. We do not typically keep enough aptasia around to sustain a culture in our facility, so being responsible - we are only taking pre-orders and the new arrivals have to be picked up upon arrival or can also be shipped Canada-wide.​









BERGHIA Nudibrunch (Aptasia Eater, captive bred)

[Hurray] [Hurray] [Hurray]

Please note that these can be shipped via Fedex ground in Southern Ontario and Canada Post in and around GTA area. These should arrive late this week or next week.

[Pompom] [Pompom]

*Berghia Nudibrunch - Multiple discounts available*
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=625

*REEFPODS live copepods*
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/product_info.php?products_id=268

[Hurray] [Hurray]

SEE ALSO:

Award Winning Vortech Water Pumps Availabe at Reef Aquatica
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=61

NpX Bio Beads - Nitrate & Phosphate Removing Probiotic Method Vodka Dosing Make Easy
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=60

TANK RAISED MANDARIN IN CANADA - Lots of designer clownfishes and aquaculture captive bred fishes... Platinum, snowflakes, picasso, dark knight, tequila sunrise, stubby, neon gobies, redsea dottybacks, macro-algae.
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=59

Is 35C too hot for you? How is your Nano / Mini tank going to handle the multiple heat waves this summer? Check out our 40% off JBJ Mini Chiller Special - DOWN TO THE LAST ONE.
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=57

New Shipment of Reef Nutrition, live copepods, rotifers, articpods, oysterfeast, phytofeast and many other premium reef food.
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=58

ATI T5HO Power Module & Sun Power Fixtures *Available*

http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=56

Support Captive Bred Fish & Inverts - Be Environmental Responsible

http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=53

New Issue of CORAL Magazine - ABSOLUTELY FREE NO CATCH
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=49

Try UK AquaThrive Polycheate Worm Pellets
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=47

GET THE BEST PRICED CONE SKIMMER ON THE MARKET - *** NOW ***
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/articles.php?tPath=46

Check out the new Oceanic Biocube 29G with 150W HQI MH Nano tank - $629.99.
http://www.reefaquatica.com/store/pr...roducts_id=563


----------



## KhuliLoachFan (Mar 8, 2008)

Nudibranches are a really cool critter.

W


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

hi Hubert,
Will they only eat aiptasia?
Please put me down for some copepods!
Thanks!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

The poster has been responsible in noting that these guys will only eat one thing and nothing else. Please make sure you take heed of that advice as most of these guys aren't properly cared for by folks and end up dying of starvation. Only pre-order if you are SURE you can provide the correct conditions for this or any other nudibranch.


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

New shipment of Berghia Nudis has come in... grab them while they are hot (or before they are all gone).


----------



## Reef_Aquatica (Apr 3, 2009)

*Apr 2011 - new shipment*

New Shipment of Berghia arriving tomorrow, order yours today. 

We only order a bit extra, so they sell out fast (and don't have to starve).


----------

